

Tech Industry Scorns Yahoo Over Facebook Patent Suit - johnr8201
http://mashable.com/2012/03/15/web-hates-yahoo/

======
shingen
I hadn't visited Mashable in some time. I wonder if they can possibly load any
more crap on one page.

Or do you suppose they're at their absolute crap loading limit, explaining why
there isn't even more crap on that page?

